

"User Imagery" and Apple-lovers - browngeek
http://www.spectator.co.uk/columnists/all/6050763/the-wiki-man.thtml

======
pedalpete
This is a very strange take on an anti-apple campaign.

Though I think the authors thesis is flawed.

I am uncomfortable with the app store environment/closed platform, and I've
always disliked Apple. They've always told me how great they are, and then I
have tried their products and am always disappointed (with the exception of
the iPod 1st gen to 3rd gen).

I was doing some market research a few months ago and asking iPhone owners
what apps they used most. There was no killer app, nothing that they went to
daily or couldn't live without.

The killer app on the iPhone is the browser, which thankfully is built around
very open standards.

Once again, I think most of the app store bravado is Apple marketing, telling
you how great it is that they have 200K+ apps for you to download, but then
try to find something that you actually want.

I'll put games in a separate category, but for the most part, the most
compelling pieces of their Jesus devices aren't the apps which they focus on
so much, but rather that they currently have great portable browser devices.
Andriod and others are only a few steps behind (if they are behind at all).

